

Backlift's Tunnel API: connect to 3rd party APIs without JSONP - colevscode
https://blog.backlift.com/entry/tunnel-api

======
niutech
It's just a proxy, you could do the same with a single line of PHP, e.g.:
<?php
readfile('[http://api.example.org/?key=APIKEY&action='](http://api.example.org/?key=APIKEY&action=')
. $_GET['action']); ?>

~~~
Stratoscope
Of course, or a line or two of just about any server language.

But someone using using Backlift as their server wouldn't have that option;
this API is for them.

[http://backlift.github.io/docs/](http://backlift.github.io/docs/)

------
spullara
You can use YQL for this and many, many other operations that you would
normally not be able to easily do on the client. It is free, deployed in 5+
datacenters worldwide, will cache both directions, and widely used by Yahoo so
very unlikely to be turned off. It even offers persistent storage.

[http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/](http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/)

------
MichaelGG
This article would be easier to read if it started off with a quick overview
of Tunnel (creates a path in your app that proxies to another site), rather
than the how-to. A couple of sentences in the first paragraph would do it.

------
riskable
It's sort of like [http://getr.ws/](http://getr.ws/) but bound to a specific
application platform.

